# How common is it for Vizsla's to have white spots?



## Jesse

Hi! My family and I have recently decided on a Vizsla and after many months of bad luck with 4-5 different breeders we finally had one come through for us. We did lots of research before deciding on breeders and the guy who we are getting ours from seems to be quite reputable. I also searched for him and his kennel on this forum for a few minutes and the people that have posted about him seem quite satisfied with their dogs.  I was just wondering. He called a few days ago and said that he had a beautiful litter, and that we would make the cut on the waiting list, though all of his dogs have white spots on them, so he wanted to know if we were still interested. I figure this recessive gene must be possible because of the dogs still carrying very distantly the genes from the dogs that were bred to originally create the breed. I am just curious if anyone can let me know how common it is for the dogs to be born with some sort of white spotting on them and though I don't think there would be, are there any problems this could indicate? Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## mswhipple

Greetings, Jesse, and welcome to the forums!!  The answer to the white spot question all depends on what you're planning to do with your dog. Here is a passage from "The Vizsla" by Bernard C. Boggs:

VIZSLA STANDARD -- "Color: Solid golden rust in different shadings. Solid dark mahogany, red and pale yellow are faulty. White on the forechest, preferably as small as possible, and white on the toes are permissible. Solid white extending above the toes or white anywhere else on the dog except the forechest is a disqualification. When viewing the dog from the front, white markings on the forechest must be confined to an area from the top of the sternum to a point between the elbows when the dog is standing naturally. White extending on the shoulders or neck is a disqualification. White due to aging shall not be faulted. Any noticeable area of black in the coat is a serious fault."

So there you go. I guess the question is, are you planning to enter your dog into any dog shows??  I guess if it were me, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Your decision, of course. 

_p.s. I'm sorry, but I don't know how common the white spots are._


----------



## stryker

I had a vizsla who was to tall when finished growing, he was 2 inches out of standard. When he died I couldn't have cared if he was the size of a Clydesdale I would have done anything for one more just day with him.


----------



## datacan

Keep the breed strong... Always check the breeder's background   

Check the dog's living conditions. 

Large volume breeders should be avoided like the plague. 

The Vizsla is perhaps the ultimate cammo dog, everything matches, right down to the nails. Temperament is friendly and outgoing. Not shy or violent. Barks only if absolutely necessary. Whines a lot, if things not just right. 
Does not do well if left secluded... Velcro dog. Puppies are mouthy, more than other breeds. (Breeder should be able to help with this)

I would not shy away from white spots if the dog was indeed a Vizsla and the breeder checks out. 

Finally, there are many dogs in rescue in need of good homes.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-biology-of-white-markings.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/white-markings-on-vizsla.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/more-hunt-or-less-white-what-would-you.html

Let me know if these three posts help.

Welcome to your Vizsla Addiction.

RBD


----------



## harrigab

My Ruby has a very small white clump on her breastbone, so small that my wife can't see it, and I have to search in good light to find it. Would a more noticeable patch put me off?? No, I'm sure it wouldn't.


----------



## Vida

I can't come to terms with any white on a vizsla,for me it detracts from the whole gingerness :'(
Before I had a vizsla I was researching breeders for a potential pup, and had a huge argument with a very reputable breeder (Uk) ,who insisted that I must accept a pup with white on. Or I would lose my deposit. Which was payable in advance just to go on her waiting list! I have met some of her dogs,and they are lovely,but apparently her line carries a lot of white. :-[
Doesn't the Uk KC standard say white is undesirable? Never seen white in the show ring here ???


----------



## texasred

I picked a V puppy with a small white spot on his chest over the other males in the litter, even though the others had no white markings.
He had the confirmation, and the movement I like to see in a gundog. Poetry in motion is what I call it. A pup that will grow up, and to be able to run for hours in a fields.


----------



## texasred

Ch Golden Totem, SH, VC, CGC 
She was born the day after Christmas, 1986. I did not get to choose her. The (backyard) breeder told me I had to take the female with the white on her because she was the only female left. He thought she was flawed because of the white butterfly on her chest. But, little did he know that he had probably just picked the best dog in the litter. I put her in the crate in the back of my Subaru wagon and proceeded to drive home from Bowling Green, Kentucky. She stared out the back of the wagon and screamed. She was leaving her first home and the three brothers with whom she had been playing hard. I dreaded the next four-hour ride home with her. She got tired of screaming about the time we hit Louisville. All the way home, I wondered what I had gotten into with this dog.
Totem was named while I was reading the book, Clan of the Cave Bear. Since the dog appeared to be my totem, I named my dog Totem. I know she liked it. No other dog has had that name, according to a search of thousands of dog names.
For the rest of the story. Click to enter site, then click on Totems name.
http://www.webring.org/l/rd?ring=vizsla_dog;id=106;url=http://www.totemvizslas.com/


----------



## Nelly

Hi Jesse! 

I picked a pup with a little white on her chest purely due to her personality - had there been a pup with her personality with no white on or lots more white, that would have been fine with me too. 

As far as I know white on the chest is undesirable in the show ring, as Vida said, but have never heard of a little white indicating any other problems.

In Nelly's litter of 11 pups there was one bitch with white (her) and one dog with white. Many V's we meet have a little flash of white on the chest, I really quite like it.


----------



## Jesse

Hey guys thanks so much for all the responses! I am hoping to see pictures from the breeder soon! I will be sure to relay them here to see what you guys think. I am so excited to be a Vizsla owner really soon!


----------



## CopperPenny

My Vizsla has large white marking on chest. She is awesome, great hunter, and perfect companion. Unless you are getting a dog for shows, it does not matter.


----------

